# Used saws seem like a waste...



## Tommytman (Apr 26, 2014)

I have heard of guys buying used saws and having great experiences, but from what I have seen so far it just doesn't seem worth it. I have a Husqvarna 51 right now that I use for all my cutting needs and was looking at something a little bigger and newer (either the MS291 or 455 Rancher). For the past couple weeks I have been looking at craigslist, ebay, ect and all the saws for sale seem to be absolutely beat and are still going for 80% of the new price. It hardly seems worth saving $100 to get a saw that has taken such a beating. Is it me or are the people buying that junk crazy? It looks like I'd be better off waiting for a sale and snagging one. Maybe the right deal just hasn't come along yet. Thanks for the input.


----------



## dougand3 (Apr 26, 2014)

Ebay is high priced for farm or pro saws. CL is better deal but you gotta luck into one. You could make your Husky 51 into a 55 with a new 55 cylinder and piston.


----------



## Jon1270 (Apr 26, 2014)

They're not all  bad deals, by a long shot, but you're up against stiff competition to get one of the few good ones.  

On eBay you're bidding against a national market, so you're not going to get a great deal unless you are lucky enough to be the first to find an item listed Buy-It-Now for a low price.

On Craigslist, you're up against people like me.  For the last year or so I've made a hobby of buying, cleaning up, repairing and reselling saws.  I have an app on my smartphone that dings me within half an hour when a new chainsaw listing appears that fits my search criteria, and I've gotten pretty good at assessing condition and value on the basis of the sellers' bad cell phone pictures. The vast majority of saws listed on Craigslist are overpriced. It's a race to get to the few that aren't.  I'm quite mechanically inclined, and have gotten good at spotting a lot of mechanical problems, and have also developed a sense of how much those problems will cost to fix. There are others like me in my city, so I feel lucky when I get there first.  

I've gotten a bunch of very good deals over the last year, but only two of them were on saws that were mechanically near-perfect. The rest were on saws that needed varying amounts of work.  So if my record is any guide, and if you're looking for a saw that doesn't need any immediate repairs, then you'll be able to buy one about every 6 months.  The easier-to-find deals will be for saws that are broken but require only minor repairs that the seller either doesn't understand or doesn't want to deal with.

If you aren't prepared to work on saws yourself, you're probably better off paying for new or for a saw reconditioned by someone reputable, rather than spending your time bargain hunting.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Apr 26, 2014)

Some that buy used like that know how to fix them up really nice so they are good to go..... For guys like us, brand new is the way to go......


----------



## Tommytman (Apr 26, 2014)

I figured ebay was kind of a wash because of the competition on top of shipping costs further negating any savings. But it's funny you mentioned your hobby because I did notice quite of few guys that seemed to be flipping saws on craigslist. Guys flipping saws and pawnshop sales make up most of the listings around me. I'm not in a huge rush to purchase so I will likely continue looking for a while, but in the end if I have to bite the bullet and buy new it won't be the end of the world. Thanks for the advice.

On a side note I should probably hit up some garage sales this spring, you never know


----------



## jatoxico (Apr 26, 2014)

I bought a reconditioned husky but you're right, the 450+ series saws are not very steeply discounted. There are some folks here and elsewhere that sell saws. Can't speak from experience but they have good reputations around here as stand up guys from what I understand. Maybe that's the way to go.


----------



## Jon1270 (Apr 26, 2014)

Probably worth mentioning that the good deals I've gotten were almost all on professional models rather than popular consumer models like the 455.  I can't help but wonder whether there's more competition for homeowner-grade saws than for pro saws, because more people are familiar with them.  I've bought a 260, 034 Super, 036, 036 Pro, 361 and even an 064, each for much less than the prices typically asked for a 290 or 455.  It really helps to have a familiarity with the product lines and model numbers of saws that are no longer on store shelves.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 26, 2014)

Jon1270 said:


> Probably worth mentioning that the good deals I've gotten were almost all on professional models rather than popular consumer models like the 455.  I can't help but wonder whether there's more competition for homeowner-grade saws than for pro saws, because more people are familiar with them.  I've bought a 260, 034 Super, 036, 036 Pro, 361 and even an 064, each for much less than the prices typically asked for a 290 or 455.  It really helps to have a familiarity with the product lines and model numbers of saws that are no longer on store shelves.


You beat me to it.  There's not much discounting a 290 or 455.  The folks selling those saws look at the prices fetched by used PRO saws, and don't realize that what they have isn't the same thing.  So, they're out there asking the same price as a used MS36x or 036 Pro for their homeowner saw.

If you're looking at homeowner / ranch saws, just buy new.  It's usually only the pro models where there's enough difference between used and new pricing to make it worth dealing with used equipment.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tommytman said:


> But it's funny you mentioned your hobby because I did notice quite of few guys that seemed to be flipping saws on craigslist. Guys flipping saws and pawnshop sales make up most of the listings around me. On a side note I should probably hit up some garage sales this spring, you never know



There's a lot flipping of just about everything around here on Craigslist. I'm not saying it's a bad thing. It seems around here the better stuff is being sold on CL rather than yard sales. For the most part we've gave up on going to yard sales.

OT: With the exception of yesterday as far as yard sales. We were driving to the local seed supplier and there sat a Apple Mac tower, the big silver aluminum one, on a table at a yard sale, well that had to be checked out. It was a G5 Dual Processor, a later model G5, but we couldn't turn it down for $40. Clean as whistle and had a power cord, KB and Mouse. Hooked up a flat panel monitor up to it and away she went, sounds like a wind tunnel though with it's big dual fans.


----------



## Mike Fromme (Apr 27, 2014)

I watch cl for good deals on anything.   The best deals are found during the 'offseason.'  Snowblowers in August or chainsaws during mud season.

This year I  picked up a 346xp and a stihl 044 from different sellers for $100 each... Two of the best pro grade saws ever made for half the cost of a throw away box store saw.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 27, 2014)

Mike Fromme said:


> This year I  picked up a 346xp and a stihl 044 from different sellers for $100 each... Two of the best pro grade saws ever made for half the cost of a throw away box store saw.


Wow!  I gotta start watching CL better!  044's go $400 - $500 in saw shops around here... when you can find one.


----------



## D8Chumley (Apr 27, 2014)

One of my buddies just told me he is selling his 360 w/ 20" bar, needs rebuilt. I might just have to buy that and rebuild it depending on the price. My CAD has me looking for a 250/260 but I might not be able to turn this down. I've been looking on CL without much luck


----------



## Tommytman (Apr 27, 2014)

I didn't even consider that maybe I was looking for the wrong saws to get a solid discount on. I plan to give a look at the pro saws. To be honest I don't really know the difference between the farm/ranch and pro saws so it looks like I haven't done my homework


----------



## Tommytman (Apr 27, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> OT: With the exception of yesterday as far as yard sales. We were driving to the local seed supplier and there sat a Apple Mac tower, the big silver aluminum one, on a table at a yard sale, well that had to be checked out. It was a G5 Dual Processor, a later model G5, but we couldn't turn it down for $40. Clean as whistle and had a power cord, KB and Mouse. Hooked up a flat panel monitor up to it and away she went, sounds like a wind tunnel though with it's big dual fans.



That is a nice deal. I'm a huge mac guy (on my 2009 MBP right now). The G5 is a solid set up, a little bit outdated but they still look great and macs always seem to perform far after they are outdated. For $40 you couldn't go wrong.


----------



## Jon1270 (Apr 27, 2014)

Generally the models targeted at professionals have higher power:weight ratios, are designed for easy repair (rather than easy factory assembly), better anti-vibration, and are often more durable, i.e. they're meant to be used a lot and to be repaired when they break.  Lower-end saws are designed for less-frequent use and to be relatively disposable.  That's not to say there aren't excellent non-pro saws, because there are.

Some shorthand tricks to know what you're looking at:

With Stihl if the third digit of the model number (older saws) or the second digit (newer saws) is an even number, or if the handle is white then it's generally a professional-grade saw.  Odd numbers in those positions low to mid-grade saws.  

With Husqvarna, the pro models have XP tacked onto the end of the model number, but it's also worth noting that the differences between Husky's pro and non-pro saws are sometimes (not always) pretty small.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 27, 2014)

Jon1270 said:


> Generally the models targeted at professionals have higher power:weight ratios, are designed for easy repair (rather than easy factory assembly), better anti-vibration, and are often more durable, i.e. they're meant to be used a lot and to be repaired when they break.  Lower-end saws are designed for less-frequent use and to be relatively disposable.  That's not to say there aren't excellent non-pro saws, because there are.
> 
> Some shorthand tricks to know what you're looking at:
> 
> ...


Won't even comment on Husqvarna, but with Stihl the distinction is simple and clear:

Pro saw = vertically split case
Farm & ranch or homeowner saw = clamshell case

This is the only consistent distinction I know, as I believe they've broken their even numbering "rule" on some models, and there's more than one example of them not following the white handle = pro saw rule in the past.

Why would you (a homeowner) want to own a pro grade saw?  In reality, a farm/ranch saw will probably outlive any firewood cutter.  The reason I bought pro saws is only one:  *power to weight ratio*.  Check the power to weight ratio on the 064, and try to find anything even CLOSE in a farm/ranch saw.  Not going to happen.

Other reasons (read "excuses") are resale value, ease of repair, etc.  IMO, people use these excuses to justify their purchase, but I suspect the instances where any of those factors really pays off are few and far between.


----------



## Mag Craft (Apr 28, 2014)

I am one of those guys that buys nothing but used saws.    Sometimes the magnesium cases need welding from a crack  or a piece broken out and I can repair that.   I like working on them and I like buying them cheap.   The only saw I bought new was one of my first saws and that was a 455 rancher.   I did not even get a full tank thru it before I tore it completely apart to modify it a little.   It is part of the hobby for me.    I have never sold a saw by the way, what I buy I usually keep so I am not a saw flipper.


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Apr 28, 2014)

I recently bought a new Stihl 660 Mag. I had been watching CL and the local saws shops (I am fortunate to have several really nice old school saw shops close). What I found was that even if a large saw came up for sale, it was either trashed or the seller wanted a premium. I finally made the decision to spend the money on a new saw. One of the saw shops had a previous year model left over 660. I got the saw, the 36" bar, and 3 chains out the door for $1000. Judging from the other prices I had seen, and the used prices for large saws, or the cost to refurbish an older big bore saw, I couldn't see not buying the new saw. I've also had good luck with used units. I picked up my 034 from the same saw shop several years ago. It has been a very good saw. I guess my suggestion is to determine what exactly you need in a saw and consider cost of new versus used/refurb. For me, it made sense to buy the new big saw and it also made sense to pick up the used 034. I had Pro-Mac 10-10 for years but it was getting tired. I am currently mid rebuild on a 440 mag. I picked it up cheap, so it makes sense to absorb the cost of rebuild for that saw.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 28, 2014)

I lucked out with my 064.  Happened to stop at the saw shop on the right day, when someone dropped it off.  An older saw for sure, but pretty clean, and what appears to be very low overall hours.  The shop had already started pulling it apart for their obligatory cleaning, filters, plug, tuning, etc.  I bought it for $500 with three RS chains, and brandy new Tsumura Total 28" sprocket tip bar, and a 3-month warranty.  Not a steal, but definitely a good price for an 85cc pro saw that will last me many years.

My 036 Pro was a similarly fair price, but not a steal.  I paid $400 for what was supposed to be an "almost never even used" saw, from a seller on ebay with long history and 100% feedback.  When I received it, I found the saw itself was indeed brand-spankin' new, almost looked like NOS.  But the bar and chains were completely trashed.  Talked with the seller, who told me it was used only once, but that was for cutting roots of a stump out of the ground.  I told him it needed a new bar and chains, and he refunded me $100, so I was $300 into the saw.  I threw a new 20" Windsor Speed Tip bar on the saw, I picked up cheap, and I already had miles of 20" RS chains, so I was good to go.  Essentially new 036 Pro for less than half the cost of a new MS362.


----------



## Mag Craft (Apr 28, 2014)

That was a good price on the 036 in good shape.    I would take those at 300 all day long in good shape.   Way to go.


----------



## Ski-Patroller (Apr 28, 2014)

A couple of years ago, I bought a Stihl Farm Boss with 20" bar for $300 with a case and Stihl hard hat.  The saw looked almost new, and has run great.  

Same year I picked up  a Stihl back pack blower for $150.   It looked well used, and needed a couple of plastic tube parts, but it has run great since I bought it.

Both of these were from CL.


----------



## smokedragon (Apr 29, 2014)

Tommytman said:


> Maybe the right deal just hasn't come along yet.


You are right, it hasn't.

There are deals to be had, but you have to be patient and not overpay.  A lot of folks think their saw is comparable to new but is beat up.  You can find a few that are low hours, well maintained for a good price.  I have seen a few good deals on CL and ebay, but you have to look and look and look......


dougand3 said:


> Ebay is high priced for farm or pro saws.


Most of the time, but every once in a while you will find a deal.  I saw an 066 on Ebay for $500 and all looked well.  The only reason I didn't buy it is because I snagged one off of CL for $400 the day before.  



Joful said:


> Why would you (a homeowner) want to own a pro grade saw?


Because a member of this forum named Joful told me how great his 064 was compared to my 290, and he was right 

The 066 stretched it's legs this weekend, WOW what a saw.  I have relegated the 290 to limbing and small tree work (under 14") with a 16" bar.  The big boy will handle all the hard work from now on.


----------



## Tommytman (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys. I'll definitely wait it out a bit longer as it seems some of you have got some great steals on CL. Also the pro vs. ranch/farm saw distinctions were helpful, I will have to work at getting better with identification.


----------



## D8Chumley (Apr 29, 2014)

My buddy has an 066 w/36" bar in his arsenal. I ran it for a few minutes when we were cutting up a big ash in my yard 2 yrs ago. That thing is a beast, like a boat motor with a chain and bar on it!


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Apr 29, 2014)

066 is a big boy saw.  I'm not familiar with stihl products but a 92 CC saw will definitely do WORK.


----------



## Jon1270 (Apr 29, 2014)

The 064 I got last year (thread) was a heck of a saw when I got it put back together, but it was just overkill for my purposes; I rarely need or care to process the sort of rounds that thing was made for.  Now I have an MS460, and even that is more than enough for me.


----------



## D8Chumley (Apr 29, 2014)

Man I got a chubby now too bad it's raining I got the urge to go cut something


----------



## jatoxico (Apr 29, 2014)

Jon1270 said:


> The 064 I got last year (thread) was a heck of a saw when I got it put back together, but it was just overkill for my purposes; I rarely need or care to process the sort of rounds that thing was made for.  Now I have an MS460, and even that is more than enough for me.




I like your little crib.


----------



## smokedragon (Apr 30, 2014)

D8Chumley said:


> That thing is a beast, like a boat motor with a chain and bar on it!


Yes, yes it is.........second best wood processing tool I ever purchased.

You think it is great with that big bar, put a 24" on it and see how you like it 

I had an 028, then a MS290 for a long time.  I said "you just don't need a saw that big".

Now, anything over 12" diameter, it is my go to saw.  Just amazing.


----------



## D8Chumley (Apr 30, 2014)

Before I ran that 066 that day the biggest saw I ever ran was my 290. I'm not going to lie that thing scared me a little bit when I layed into the throttle haha!


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Apr 30, 2014)

There is nothing wrong with used saws.  However the odds of finding that diamond in the rough on CL are slim.  Rather buying a pro line saw that has been gone through by a reputable saw mechanic will get you a good saw at a fair price.

Here is a "diamond in the rough" I bought on CL 2 weeks ago.  Had the original chain on it.  In the 2nd pic you may be able to see the price stickers on the bar.


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 30, 2014)

I've posted this before. This is a MS 290 that I used for six years before I sold it on eBay for only $20 less than a new one would have cost the buyer. I got what I paid for it six years before. I guess people get caught up in the excitement of bidding online and don't check to see how much the saw would be new. Here's a screenshot of the auction when it ended.


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 30, 2014)

Did you get a deal on the Dolmer?


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Apr 30, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> Did you get a deal on the Dolmer?


 

I don't know if it was a real deal.  I gave him $450 for it, list is $900.

Even though Dolmars in this class are pro line and very good saws, they don't have the resale value of Husky XP's or Stihl.   It is way stronger than my 372XPG.  According to the charts, it should be slightly stronger than a 460 Stihl.


----------



## D8Chumley (Apr 30, 2014)

Where I come from, we call that a deal


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 30, 2014)

Firewood Bandit said:


> I don't know if it was a real deal.  I gave him $450 for it, list is $900.
> 
> Even though Dolmars in this class are pro line and very good saws, they don't have the resale value of Husky XP's or Stihl.   It is way stronger than my 372XPG.  According to the charts, it should be slightly stronger than a 460 Stihl.


Yeah that seems pretty good especially if it has more power than a 372XP and XPG with heated handle. I've never run or even been around a Dolmer before.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (May 1, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> Yeah that seems pretty good especially if it has more power than a 372XP and XPG with heated handle. I've never run or even been around a Dolmer before.


 

I had a Makita 6401 and got it just before the cat mufflers came out.  It had amazing torque for the size, (64cc) but was big and heavy for this class.  The 7900 shares the exact same chassis, so what was big/heavy for 64cc is amazingly light and compact for a 79cc saw.

Another thing is the Dolmar pulls air from the top of saw through a vent and this keeps the air filter much cleaner.  I don't see the need for the huge filter kits people  install which greatly increases the bulk of the saw.


----------



## mstoelton (May 1, 2014)

The other nice thing about the Dolmar 64xx saw is that if the piston/cylinder go bad, you can purchase a replacement 80cc piston and jug for ~$100 and upgrade the saw to an 80cc class saw.  Oh yeah, the same thing can be done with the used Makita saws that the HD rental Dept. sells for about $275 (they are Dolmar saws dressed as Makita).  So effectively you could get an 80cc class saw for less than $400 with a new piston and jug.

Yup, used saws seem like a waste to me too! Or maybe not!


----------



## WiscWoody (May 1, 2014)

I got my 390Xp for $590 with a new piston and jug from a guy that rebuilds factory returned saws that have been straight gassed. If you look in the U.P. Craigslist you'll likely see his ad. He used a Husqvarna jug and piston too.
I just got the saw back from Tree Monkey on the Arborist Site after having it ported and the carb switched to a Tillison. I'm looking forward to trying it when it dries out some up here! It cost $350 to get the mods done but I figured I saved that in propane this winter so it made it ok for me...


----------



## buggyspapa (May 1, 2014)

I bought a used MS441C for $225, which was pretty rough looking. Cracked covers, busted chain brake handle and such, caked on resin, worn bar and chain. Owner wanted $300. Piston was perfect, never slowed down while I went through 24" oak. Having it rebuilt now, but I don't care about the surface dings, it runs. Got a new 25" b/c for it and can't wait to get it in some wood. Cost me about $120 in parts (fuel lines, filters, chain catcher, etc.), another $100 for the b/c.  Well worth the trouble for my modest means. Got some big softwood to fall this summer. 

Paid $250 for the Makita 5105 I bought off a guy, 2 years old. Got $300 for it two months and two cord later. Should have bought his 7900, too, but it was tight. Got a MS250 with 3 chains and a case for $85 last year, gas can, gallon of chain oil, two screnches misc stuff. Runs like a top. Retiree going south for the ever. Advertised as an 024,which is what I really wanted, but still worth the drive. 

See decent saws all the time at local pawn shops. Don't be afraid to negotiate. I didn't even ask and a pawnshop guy dropped $100 on a clean Husky 181. Probably should have bought it for $125, didn't have the scratch. But a nice saw. They had no idea.

If money were no object, CL and fleaBay would have no reason to exist. I don't bother much with the latter, because there's a lot of crap on there these days. CL and garage sales, with a large dose of patience will see you right.


----------



## smokedragon (May 2, 2014)

Firewood Bandit said:


> I don't know if it was a real deal.  I gave him $450 for it, list is $900.
> 
> Even though Dolmars in this class are pro line and very good saws, they don't have the resale value of Husky XP's or Stihl.   It is way stronger than my 372XPG.  According to the charts, it should be slightly stronger than a 460 Stihl.



Never owned a Dolmar, but for $450 I would buy a saw that is comparable to a Stihl 460 and looked that new.  Sounds like a great deal.


----------



## Mag Craft (May 2, 2014)

smokedragon said:


> Never owned a Dolmar, but for $450 I would buy a saw that is comparable to a Stihl 460 and looked that new.  Sounds like a great deal.




Those Dolmar 7900 like Firewood Bandit has are one kick but saw.    I do not have one myself but know of other firewood cutters who do and they have great things to say about them.    If I find one at a good price then I will buy it.


----------



## WES999 (May 2, 2014)

Not a waste for me, I got all my saws used, in fact I never had a a new saw.
The first one was the Remington, came with the house.
Picked up the Husky 36 and 350 for $40 and $50, both non runners, a few bucks and some work and they now run great.
Got the Homelite, Poulan and the electric _McCulloch from a guy for $20, _only needed some minor work to get running.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 2, 2014)

WES999 said:


> Not a waste for me, I got all my saws used, in fact I never had a a new saw.
> The first one was the Remington, came with the house.
> Picked up the Husky 36 and 350 for $40 and $50, both non runners, a few bucks and some work and they now run great.
> Got the Homelite, Poulan and the electric _McCulloch from a guy for $20, _only needed some minor work to get running.
> View attachment 132595


You got enough saws there that you could learn how to juggle them like I've seen on some dumb show before! Lol


----------



## WiscWoody (May 10, 2014)

I thought the same way about overpriced used splitters. It seemed the ones that were listed on CL in the $300-$400 range were old home made basket cases and the newer ones were priced at what I got my new Forest King 22 ton splitter for at Menards, after in store credit which I used right away for a new appliance that I needed. (A dishwasher, oh so nice! I hate hand washing my dishes! Lol)


----------



## Bigg_Redd (May 10, 2014)

Joful said:


> Why would you (a homeowner) want to own a pro grade saw?



Speaking only for myself, I needed a saw that would run a 30+ inch bar and run it hard.  The mid grade saws just don't make that sort of horsepressure


----------



## Jon1270 (May 10, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> It seemed the ones that were listed on CL in the $300-$400 range were old home made basket cases and the newer ones were priced at what I got my new Forest King 22 ton splitter for at Menards...



Yeah, most of what you see on Craigslist is overpriced, especially ads than have been up longer for a day or two.. The stuff that is priced well sells quickly and the ads get taken down, leaving all the overpriced stuff to linger on endlessly.  Some sellers just can't reconcile themselves to reality. Occasionally you can talk some sense into a seller if you're sufficiently patient and diplomatic, but I've had better luck setting up automated alerts and getting there first when good deals appear.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 10, 2014)

joful,

Don't they call it CAD? I can't remember it's meaning but my guess is compulsive arborist disorder?


----------



## bluedogz (May 10, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> OT: With the exception of yesterday as far as yard sales. We were driving to the local seed supplier and there sat a Apple Mac tower, the big silver aluminum one, on a table at a yard sale, well that had to be checked out. It was a G5 Dual Processor, a later model G5, but we couldn't turn it down for $40. Clean as whistle and had a power cord, KB and Mouse. Hooked up a flat panel monitor up to it and away she went, sounds like a wind tunnel though with it's big dual fans.



OT: under same circumstances, I bought my G4 Cube for $20.


----------



## Mag Craft (May 10, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> joful,
> 
> Don't they call it CAD? I can't remember it's meaning but my guess is compulsive arborist disorder?



Chainsaw acquisition disorder.


----------



## Jon1270 (May 11, 2014)

Deal of the day: DCS6401.  Looks to have been straight-gassed (locked up, and the gas in the tank is disturbingly pale). Also looks like it was barely ever used, because under the dirt it's shiny and nice. $15.


----------



## Mag Craft (May 11, 2014)

Jon1270 said:


> Deal of the day: DCS6401.  Looks to have been straight-gassed (locked up, and the gas in the tank is disturbingly pale). Also looks like it was barely ever used, because under the dirt it's shiny and nice. $15.
> 
> View attachment 132963




Excellent.


----------



## D8Chumley (May 11, 2014)

That's awesome! I'm jealous


----------



## Jon1270 (May 11, 2014)

Yeah, that one is hard to beat.  This will be the first Dolkita I've worked on, so yay for learning experiences.

Edit: I asked the seller if the price was a typo.  Nope, he'd gotten it for free from his employer, and the price was correct.  He even held it for me for several hours because I was heading out to work.  Not an everyday occurrence.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 11, 2014)

Maybe he will straight gas a few more and you can pick up another one?


----------



## Jon1270 (May 11, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> Maybe he will straight gas a few more and you can pick up another one?



Heh.  The ad was up for 12 minutes before I saw it, and five minutes later we'd made arrangements and he took the ad down.  Most of Pittsburgh's chainsaw-hunting community never even knew it was there.


----------



## mstoelton (May 12, 2014)

I would put an 80cc kit on that saw.  It would be one bad boy for about $150 total!


----------



## dougand3 (May 12, 2014)

Well, it's time....Jon1270, you suck! LOL


----------



## Jon1270 (May 12, 2014)

Thank you very much.

I hosed it down and pulled the top end off this morning.  Scoring is not bad at all -- mostly aluminum transfer, really.  I think the original cylinder is salvageable, so I have to decide between the AM BB kit and simply grabbing a new piston for about a third the cost.


----------



## mstoelton (May 12, 2014)

The BB kit puts that saw in another class altogether.  It will be a wood chompin' Beast!

http://www.baileysonline.com/Parts/...olmar-7900-Makita-6401-Solo-681-Chainsaws.axd

This one is a little bigger (84.6 cc) than the dolmar kit and only $130.


----------



## D8Chumley (May 12, 2014)

dougand3 said:


> Well, it's time....Jon1270, you suck! LOL


Yeah I thought I got a decent deal on my MS 360 for $75 now I feel like I got hosed


----------



## Jon1270 (May 12, 2014)

D8Chumley said:


> Yeah I thought I got a decent deal on my MS 360 for $75 now I feel like I got hosed



Don't feel bad.  My first project saw was "free," but I rebuilt it twice before I got it right, by which time I had over $300 in parts into it... which is more than it's worth.  You stand to do better than that with your 360.

For the record, this is one of the better deals I've ever gotten.  When I hung up after the seller said he'd hold it for me until I got off of work, I sat there for a minute repeating, "I can't believe it.  I can't believe it."


----------

